# Where is the split charge relay on my Euramobile Ducato 1997



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi all -

I've got the new Euramobile 665 sport into the mechanic / electrician. On the multimeter we don't see any power coming into the house batteries with engine on. So.. no alternator -> 12V charging. The alternator works just fine.

Also... there is no mains charging happening either. 

So... Anyone know where one might find the 240->12 converter? 

Also, anyone know where we can find the split charge relay / regulator. This would take the power from the alternator and deliver it to the batteries. Can't find it anywhere.

He's already had a look at everything he can find in the bonnet. checked fuses. There is an electrical box behind the seat but it seems to just deliver the power to the back with fuses.

Not sure what to look at next... Anyone seen this before -- where no charging is working? Maybe a fuse somewhere?

Thanks-
Matt


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Do you have a handbook or anything similar for this vehicle?

The 12v system should be switchable from the back - if you turn that on does the 12v work?

The lack of charge when the engine is running suggests that the split charge relay fuse may have gone, but to locate where that is needs some experience from similar owners. Ours is located on top of the engine near the air filter BUT that may be peculiar to Swift.......

The 240 -> 12 v transformer is normally not far from the EHU input - it may be located in a nearby wardrobe or under a side and may have a switch on top to isolate it (ours also has a switch on the top for the mains option for the water heater for the Truma system).

It sounds like you did not get much of an explanation from the person you bought it from sadly....... in which case a general appeal for advice on here may well bring forward owners of similar vehicles or those with experience of the vehicle may realise that you need help.....

Good luck,

Dave


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi Dave -

Thank you very much for your help.

Yes, we've been doing meter readings with the 12V switch (on the control panel with the meters near the door. The one with 12V on/off, battery 1/2 meters, fresh water grey water meters, and pump on/off). No matter if we do readings with engine on or plugged into the wall, we get no 12V into the batteries.

Near the EHU unit there is a circuit breaker box with latch style resettable fuses. after that the power goes under the floor. I don't see any 240 -> 12 v converter. It would be pretty big, no?

Is there a giant fuse next to your split charge relay? Is that the fuse you are talking about that may have gone? The mechanic may not have checked it.. he pointed to it and said that would go only if the car was melting down.

The previous owner has been helpful & quick with emails. He had not seen this situation before -- though he was mainly a campground camper & may not have realized it was not charging from the alternator.

I can take some photos once we are parked up tonight.


Thank you-
Matt


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The split charge relay from memory had a 10 amp fuse protecting it since it is only protecting the circuit to connect the battery to the alternator when the engine is running so does need to be massive.

The transformer in our Swift is about 40cm x 35 cm x 7cm thick, it is a fawn sort of colour and on the top has the two switches already mentioned and on the front there are fuses for the 12v and the 240v sides of it as well. There is a fan inside it to keep the unit cool when the 240v is connected and switched on. That is easy to locate when it is operating so if your van is silent when the EHU is switched on either the unit itself is switched off or there is a fault there......

If that unit *IS* operating the voltage at the battery terminals should read about 14.0v or slightly higher, if not then it will only read about 12.5v and if it drops below 12 then the battery is discharged and may be permanently damaged (i.e. dead).

Since both alternator AND mains charging seem not to be working it is worth checking for a fuse in the positive lead to the battery terminals, but if you can get 12v power in the back then that is unlikely to be the reason IMO.

Dave


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

It's dark (& cold!) now, but in the morning I'll make a photo of the area with the massive fuse. It's in the back of the engine compartment near the battery. 

Before I discovered this I was planning to wire up a CTEK 250S dual charge controller to allow input from the couple solar panels I picked up on our drive through Germany. Bought them off "Used Solar" in Leipzig. I'd recommend those guys. Lots of panels to choose from at low prices. Well, I have yet to wire those panels up, so maybe the recommendation is a bit premature.

Anyhow, if I can't find the fuse or the dual charge controller, I may have the mechanic put a heavy wire in between the front & back batteries & just use the alternator directly for the next week while we drive down to Spain. I'll pick up the charge controller there (had it shipped from the US) & wire it in.

That'll charge all the batteries from the alternator & solar panels combined, automatically.

The CTEK does not charge from mains, however... so it would be good if I can find that transformer.

Cheers-
Matt


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

regarding the voltages. the starter battery and alternator read 14, but the rear batteries always over 12. A couple people have looked at the batteries and nobody finds fault with them.

We are charging up now by using a controller the mechanic has to charge from mains directly to the battery posts (via the controller).


----------

